# Keto Diet - help please



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been looking on a few websites to try and make a keto diet for myself, but some info seems to contradict each other as there are various forms of the diet. Could you take a look as this diet and let me know what i should change.

Body weight is 230lb, dont know fat percentage but its gonna be pretty high

Meal 1 - 5 eggs

Meal 2 - Protein shake, 1tbs peanut butter

Meal 3 - 6oz chicken, 1/2 cup macadamia nuts

Meal 4 - Protein shake, 1tbs peanut butter

Meal 5 - 8oz salmon, 1/2 cup spinach / asparagus

Meal 6 - 5 eggs

Fat - 1600 cal 183g 60%

Carbs - 160 cal 42g 6%

Protein - 930 cal 223g 34%

Total - 2700 cal

Additonal Supps:

Omega 3-6-9

Psyillium Husk

Primrose Oil

Couple of main questions

Should grams of protein be based on total weight or lean body mass?

Should i try and keep carbs lower?

Appreciate any help offered

Alex


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello

I lost 36lbs in about 6 months on keto.

The protien shakes and nuts may contain enough indirect carbs to knock you out of ketosis, be careful.. Id add some sort of bacon or sausage to breakfast for the fat content, and maybe some cheeses to the main meals, it keeps you sane and happy... Otherwise you will suffer some horrible moodswings and days for feeling depressed

Try and mix things up, add spices to your meats and fish as it can get very boring. Also fiber is very important otherwise you wont be sh*tting for weeks at a time.. and when you finally do its like giving birth (im guessing giving birth is 10/10 painscale)

From what ive read on here and bb.com, the 1.5lb of protein is usually per lb of Lean body mass

42g of carbs will give you issues


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Jimmys farmers range

Free range pork sausages

Tesco

Per100g

245 cal

14.7 pro

0.5 carbs

0.4 sugar

20 fat

7.6 saturated

0.6 fibre

0.6 sodium

£2.99 for 6


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Cheers for the replies guys. Cheese was one of the options on my list to try and increase fat content. Ill add some sausages in to my first meal and see how it goes. Think from what i read the psyillium husk is meant to help with the fibre in the diet.

Do you think i should not take the protein shakes, or buy whey isolate as it has less carbs in it.


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of the Cyclical ketogenic Diet (CKD) and have had some very good results

There is a really good primer floating around somewhere,

lost nearly 20kg over 6 months with about 80% compliance

I would agree too many carbs, I aim for under 30g and I'm a big bastard

I've also had good results from adding ALA, GLA (borage oil), and CLA to my stack

Buy keto sticks, they don't say for sure you are in Ketosis, but they are a pretty nifty tool

Best of luck

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=36497


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Cheers for the link whimsical, ill give it a read when i get home and also look at ALA, GLA and CLA.

Will try and get the carbs down, maybe take out the nuts as suggested.

Got the keto sticks today so im pretty much ready to start, just need to pick some of the supps up tomorrow.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Most of my carbs are coming from the chicken, is it worth swapping the chicken for steak. If i do this my carbs drop well below 30, based on fitday.com figures.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

shouldn't be any carbs in chicken

No place for shakes on a keto diet. eat fatty meats/fish. Eat dark fish as opposed to salmon


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> shouldn't be any carbs in chicken
> 
> No place for shakes on a keto diet. eat fatty meats/fish. Eat dark fish as opposed to salmon


Im on keto and have one shake straight after a workout and I don't get knocked out of ketosis. Lost 10lb first week lol slowed down to 2-3 now though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

hotchy said:


> Im on keto and have one shake straight after a workout and I don't get knocked out of ketosis. Lost 10lb first week lol slowed down to 2-3 now though


How are you measuring?


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

PACEY said:


> Most of my carbs are coming from the chicken.


Carbs in chicken ? Are you talking fried chicken in breadcrumbs, because chicken meat itself doesn't have carbs.

In response to your question about protein - 1g per per pound of lean is generally enough provided you are not in caloric deficit & your carb intake is reasonably high.

When you reduce carb intake, your body will scavenge carbs (actually glucose fragments for Krebs cycle) from protein, so it's always a good idea to ramp up protein when you're on keto.

You should base the calculation on lean bodymass - especially if your bf is high to start off with. The higher your bodyfat, the more readily your body will burn it.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> shouldn't be any carbs in chicken
> 
> No place for shakes on a keto diet. eat fatty meats/fish. Eat dark fish as opposed to salmon


I didnt think there was carbs in chicken but when i put the diet into fitday.com, its showing chicken as having carbs. A friend also said about not taking shakes.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

so hard to follow

what i found is that i stuck to teh diet perfectly all week, then soon as saturday come and i got my first taste of carbs again i just went crazy and consumed like 8000 calories of crap on the saturday undoing all my hard work throughout the week

im giviong carb cycling a go now


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Andy 67 said:


> Carbs in chicken ? Are you talking fried chicken in breadcrumbs, because chicken meat itself doesn't have carbs.
> 
> In response to your question about protein - 1g per per pound of lean is generally enough provided you are not in caloric deficit & your carb intake is reasonably high.
> 
> ...


Ill take some measurements so i can get an accurate weight for lean body mass. Figured out the chicken and carbs thing, i had selected coated chicken on fitday so must have been bread crumbs.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

David2012 said:


> so hard to follow
> 
> what i found is that i stuck to teh diet perfectly all week, then soon as saturday come and i got my first taste of carbs again i just went crazy and consumed like 8000 calories of crap on the saturday undoing all my hard work throughout the week
> 
> im giviong carb cycling a go now


Thats what i was worrying about, im thinking ill try and do the one cheat meal instead of a day and limit the amount of carbs i take in.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dont carb up. Not necessary


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi mate, also in same boat and planning to do a Keto diet.

Question is do people reckon it is best to just do pure Keto for 12-16 weeks or alternatively do the carb up on the friday evening through to saturday midnight thing I read somewhere?


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Hi mate, also in same boat and planning to do a Keto diet.
> 
> Question is do people reckon it is best to just do pure Keto for 12-16 weeks or alternatively do the carb up on the friday evening through to saturday midnight thing I read somewhere?


I'm on keto at the minute mate and 1 day a week i refeed by eating about 300 grams of carbs in the space of 2 hours.I find this restarts my metabolism.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for reply. How is the progress going on the keto so far?

I started mine a few days ago, still lifting strong on arms last night although seemed to be fatiguing more than normal.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Started the diet on the 9th. Was consuming too many carbs as i brought wrong sausages. Decided as i had messed up id drink at the weekend for a leaving do and start again the following monday. I lost 2kgs that week but put it back on after drinking fri night.

Have now started again on the 16th. Diet varies a little bit, but is usually as below. Sometimes miss meal 3.

Meal 1 - 5 eggs omlette with 4 sausages and cheese. Or 5 eggs with cheese and salmon

Meal 2 - 250g chicken or steak, asparagus

Meal 3 - 250g chicken or steak

Meal 4 - 5 eggs omlette with cheese

Meal 5 - Peanut butter

Usually have one protein shake after i work out or at night.

Im keeping carbs low between 1 and 3% and fat and protein around 60% and 40%. I have lost 2 kg again this week but that is probs due to me going back to gym and working out hard. Ketostick shows ketones in urine, but a very low value.

Was wondering if i should increase the fat and lower protein to get into a stronger state of ketosis?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

There isn't such a thing as a stronger state of ketosis.

You are either in ketosis or not.

The pis5 sticks just show unused ketones.


----------



## Johnathan004 (Jun 23, 2012)

Coconut milk is a good source of fat while being low on carbs too.

As far as carbing up goes, I haven't felt the need. There was that first 3-4 days where I felt like I was going to kill someone (I get in a bad mood when I'm hungry) and I was crazy lethargic... but since then my energy has returned and I am still lifting pretty strong in the gym, and not losing any muscle.

I haven't had more than 10-20g of carbs in one day in quite some time now, and that's in the high range.

I haven't used the stix, but I'm positive I'm there.

Isopure makes carb-free protein.

Best of luck man.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> There isn't such a thing as a stronger state of ketosis.
> 
> You are either in ketosis or not.
> 
> The pis5 sticks just show unused ketones.


Cheers for the reply. I was under the assumption if there was more ketones in your urine it meant your body was breaking down the fat faster.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Johnathan004 said:


> Coconut milk is a good source of fat while being low on carbs too.
> 
> As far as carbing up goes, I haven't felt the need. There was that first 3-4 days where I felt like I was going to kill someone (I get in a bad mood when I'm hungry) and I was crazy lethargic... but since then my energy has returned and I am still lifting pretty strong in the gym, and not losing any muscle.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply. A few others have suggested coconut milk so ill grab some when i next go shopping and give it a try. My carbs are usually around 10 - 20 grams, and was going to try and stick to this for a two week period to see how i get on. Some suggested a cheat meal to deal with cravings. I have noticed i have more energy on this diet so hopefully i can keep it up a good few months.


----------



## Johnathan004 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, I haven't check into the micro management part of it, but I know that doctors have had kids on Keto diets for years at a time to treat seizures, so a few months should be no prob.

A friend of mine suggested sugar free Jell-o to deal with cravings. Haven't tried it yet, but thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

PACEY said:


> Cheers for the reply. I was under the assumption if there was more ketones in your urine it meant your body was breaking down the fat faster.


No, the darker the strip, the more unused ketones in your pee.

This means you are either eating too much or not working out hard enough.


----------

